
Microsoft SmartScreen false positives are fixed - CWuestefeld
http://twitter.com/MicrosoftHelps/status/29697317457
======
jcromartie
This totally screwed us for the day. We spent some untold combination of hours
poring over our server and website looking for anything malicious or even
_remotely_ like a malicious script. We were on the phone with MS for like 2
hours getting jerked around.

What a colossal waste. Thanks Microsoft. You just further cemented our resolve
to get off of your products as quickly as possible and to fervently recommend
alternative browsers to our users.

This kind of thing really damages the perception of our product among users.

~~~
CWuestefeld
I haven't yet seen any _explanation_ for what happened. Have you?

------
CWuestefeld
This afternoon Microsoft effective took down a huge number of perfectly-
reputable sites due to false-positive IDs as phishing sites. They've now
resolved the problem.

